# Hybrids Will Outpace Electric Cars in China, Says BYD Chairman



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Caixin Online interviews BYD's Wang Chuanfu, the founder and chairman of BYD, the company that builds electric buses and the Qin electric hybrid.

More...


----------

